

How to beat Page's Law? Pretend you're coding for a Vic-20 - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/05/29/pages-law-why-pcs-get-slower-not-faster/

======
Semiapies
"There’s no question that an app like Zoho Writer does Microsoft Word-like
things in a more efficient way."

Bizarre line of the day.

A comparison of current MS Word with a word processor from the early 90s (or
80s!) would make sense. A comparison with a web app running on a server farm
that you have to access via a browser (so as to layer more abstraction and
bloat) is just _strange_.

------
jpd
Yes, software is getting more bloated, but it's also getting more powerful.
The VIC-20 couldn't do any number of graphics related things our current range
of hardware does on a regular basis. Take all your best engineers, and try to
make it play a HD movie at an acceptable frame-rate. It's not going to happen.

------
lsb
This assumes that Page's Law is said negatively. That's not necessarily so.
Speed is a feature like any other.

The vast majority of programs are written to solve a need for a human being,
and if the answer comes in a human-acceptable time frame, it's Good Enough.
Why waste time optimizing outer loops?

